

Walmart Targets India's Business Owners With New 'Best Price' Warehouse Club  - sizzle
http://www.forbes.com/sites/barbarathau/2014/06/20/walmart-targets-indias-business-owners-with-new-best-price-warehouse-club-site/

======
vijayaggarwal
Big retail chains in India are finding it difficult to compete with mom-and-
pop stores primarily because of two reasons - 1) mom-and-pop stores operate at
very low profit margins, and 2) weak taxation enforcement for small business
owners.

Big businesses have much more potential in disrupting wholesale space as that
is very fragmented and therefore inefficient in India.

